
OpenVMS, touted as ultra reliable, had a local root hole for 30 years - protomyth
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/02/06/openvms_vulnerability/
======
yjftsjthsd-h
In fairness, one exploit doesn't really undermine being "ultra reliable"; even
OpenBSD has had vulnerabilities. Didn't see any mention of previous exploits
and too lazy to dig, but if this is the only hole in living memory then
OpenVMS is outperforming Windows, Darwin, Linux, and *BSD. Of course, it could
just be that nobody's looking.

------
exikyut
Archive with the article subheading saying this affects the "itanic"
architecture: [http://archive.is/NFSOx](http://archive.is/NFSOx)

Ouch.

------
eeks
The strongest hold is the one no one tries to break into.

